# Gamo Viper Rail



## Jared13 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey. I'm new here, but I have a question about the Gamo Viper. If anybody has owned this gun or still does own it, I could use some help. I was wondering how do you remove the scope mount rail on the top of the gun? The rail has been torn up from the recoil and I was hoping to remove it and maybe replace it.


----------

